# Rexroth MHD071B  Kommutierung



## ESS (2 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben hier einen Rexroth Servomotor Type MHD071B-035-PG1-UN den wir an einem Rexroth Umrichter HCS02.1E mit einer Steuerkarte CSH01.1C-NN-EN1 betreiben.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Versuchsaufbau, z.Z. noch ohne Belastung.
Wir haben den Rotor an einer bestimmten Position magnetisch festgebremst und den Absolutwert aufgeschrieben.
Dann die Anlage abgeschaltet. Beim Einschalten war der Wert noch da, also haben wir den Geber abgebaut. In der Anahme diesen beim Anbau wieder auf den eingelesenen Wert stellen zu können.
Leider war der Absolutwert dann doch aus mir nicht erklärlichen Gründen weg. Somit auch die Position relativ zum Rotor, bzw. Feld.
In Indraworks gibt es die Funktion Kommutierungseinstellung, dies haben wir auch durchgeführt, hier die Grafik davon:




Man sieht dort u.a drei Werte:

wirksamer Offset
Offset
Offset Geberspeicher

Vor der Kommutierung standen alle drei Werte auf 337
Ich gehe also davon aus dass der Umrichter die richtige Kommutierung bei 156 festgestellt hat.

1.Wie bekomme ich jetzt den richtigen Wert in den Geberspeicher?
Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Art Erstkommutierung des Motors irgendwie herzustellen?
2. In welcher Einheit ist der Offset angegeben? Sind das 337 bzw. 156 elektrische Grad?

Der Motor soll später an einer anderen Maschine betrieben werden, dort habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit eine erneute Kommutierung durchzuführen.
Ausserdem springt der Wert nach dem Ausschalten des Umrichters wieder auf 337 zurück so dass ich theoretisch jedesmal eine Kommutierung durchführen müßte.
Für eure Hilfe vorab schon mal besten Dank.
Grüsse
ESS


----------



## talla83 (8 August 2021)

Konnte Punkt 2 geklärt werden?
Denn ich frage mich auch in welcher Einheit der Kommutierungsoffset angegeben ist.


----------



## ESS (9 August 2021)

Die Werte haben wahrscheinlich nicht direkt etwas mit irgendeinem Winkel zu tun.
Letztendlich ist es aber auch nicht so sehr von Belang, da ich immer noch keine Möglichkeit habe den Offset in den Geber zu schreiben.
Dafür wird ein Masterpasswort benötigt welches ich nicht habe.
Bei Rexroth ist dieses leider nicht zu bekommen.
Sollte also jemand dazu eine Idee haben wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.
Besten Dank. 
ESS


----------



## talla83 (9 August 2021)

Im Grunde kann man ja eine Firma beauftagen die das wieder herrichtet aber darum geht es mir nicht. 

Ich tüftle gerade und hab den EEPROM direkt ausgelesen und analysiert.
Die Motordaten kann ich zu Teil verändern in dem ich ein angepasstes HEX File auf den EEPROM im Feedback lade.

Aber anscheinend wird bei eingigen Werten eine Plausibilitätskontrolle durchgeführt, denn manche Werte die ich so ausprobiert habe erzeugen dann im Regler die Meldung ungültige Feedbackdaten.

Gerade beim Kommutierungsoffset ist das der Fall.
Ich nehme an das die Phasenverschiebung bzw. der Wert wie bei anderen Herstellern über den Versatzwinkel , Polpaare usw. berechnet wird.

In diesem Video sieht man wie aus den Winkel 155,2 ° der Wert 497 errechnet wird.





Mir stellen sich 2 Fragen....

1. Wie wird der Offset genau berechnet?
2. Welches Protokoll wird für die Kommunikation zwischen Regler und Feedback verwendet.

Wenn diese Fragen geklärt sind.......
Könnt man einen Microchip hernehmen und eine Software schreiben ähnlich wie Mitchell Electronics das gemacht hat.
Damit ließen sich dann problemlos die Feedbackdaten im Motor jedezeit ändern.


----------



## ESS (9 August 2021)

Hallo Talla,
bei den MKD Motoren verwendet Rexroth ein Resolversystem mit einen aufgesetztem Eprom und drei "Schaltern) =>Die Schalter sind nicht immer verbaut.
Bei der Montage der Motoren wird der Resolver in einer x beliebigen Position angeschraubt. Dann wird die Position über die Sättigung ausgelesen und in den Geber geschrieben. Daher ist diese Position bei jedem Motor unterschiedlich und kann daher nicht berechnet werden. Lediglich der Wert der angebenen Zahl (hier 497) könnte einem Winkel zugeordnet werden. Dies sollte aber herauszufinden sein wenn man den Geber verdreht ( am besten einmal um 360°) und die dazugehörigen Werte  z.B. mit einem Umrichter erfasst. In Abhängigkeit der Polzahl vom Resolver und vom Motor müßte ja dann ein Wert zuzuordnen sein.

Meines Wissen verwendet Rexroth hier auch eine I²C Schnittstelle.
Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht den Geber an einen Raspi o.ä. zu hängen um ihn auszulesen, leider fehlen mir die Programmierkenntnisse dazu :-( 
Wenn du ne Idee dazu hast, vielleicht kann man ja was zusammen entwickeln?!


----------



## ESS (9 August 2021)

Das Gerät von Mitchell habe ich auch schon mal angesehen. Ist aber relativ teuer, insbesondere kann man das nicht einfach erwerben sondern man muß immer wieder Coins kaufen um es zu nutzen.


----------



## talla83 (9 August 2021)

Ideen habe ich viele aber es fehlen halt einige Informationen um weiter machen zu können.






Schauen wir mal was die nächste Zeit noch so bringt.


----------



## talla83 (9 August 2021)

Update:
Ich hab das HEX File aus dem EEPROM im Feedback nochmal unter die Lupe genommen.
Die Werte kann ich nun dort beliebig ändern ohne das der Regler hustet.  

Bleibt noch die Frage zur Einheit vom Wert Kommutierungsoffset. Bzw. wie der Wert ermittelt oder berechnet werden kann.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal versuchen den Resolver auf UVW vom Motor auszurichten sodas der Kommutioerungsoffset Null ist.
Damit bin ich erstmal ein Schritt weiter.


----------



## ESS (10 August 2021)

Hallo,
habe Dein Hilfevideo gerade gesehen.
Willst du nur deinen Motor wieder zum laufen bringen oder willst du grundsätzlich Indramat-Geber beschreiben können?
Wenn es nur um die Kommutierung des Motors geht damit dieser wieder läuft ist das nicht schwierig wenn du einen Indramat Regler und indraworks hast. Da kann ich dir weiterhelfen.....


----------



## talla83 (10 August 2021)

Zum laufen bekomm ich den schon nur will ich die technik dahinter verstehen lernen.


----------



## ESS (25 August 2021)

> Update:
> Ich hab das HEX File aus dem EEPROM im Feedback nochmal unter die Lupe genommen.
> Die Werte kann ich nun dort beliebig ändern ohne das der Regler hustet.
> 
> Bleibt noch die Frage zur Einheit vom Wert Kommutierungsoffset. Bzw. wie der Wert ermittelt oder berechnet werden kann.


Wo hat denn der Fehler gelegen damit du das HEX File beschreiben kannst?
Bzw. wo und wie ist dort die Prüfsumme hinterlegt?


----------



## talla83 (7 September 2021)

Ich hab einiges im meinen Patreon Kanal dazu geschrieben.


			https://www.patreon.com/posts/indramat-meine-55880466


----------



## mueh2000 (6 November 2022)

Hallo 
Ich bin neu hier im Forum 
Und versuche auch an einem MKD Motor nach der Überholung den Kommutierungswinkel neu auszulesen und wieder auf der Platine zu speichern.
Hat jemand eine Lösung gefunden wie man den Kommutierungswinkel auslesen bzw auf der Platine ändern kann?


----------

